

A radical attempt for people to share software: Firestr version 0.1 (GPLv3) - mempko
http://mempko.wordpress.com/2013/03/02/firestr-v0-1/
I have published version 0.1 of my p2p communication and computation platform.&#60;p&#62;http://www.github.com/mempko/firestr
======
mempko
I have published version 0.1 of my p2p communication and computation platform.

Here is the github link

<http://www.github.com/mempko/firestr>

